# Amo



## Unkotare (Mar 4, 2019)

Born circa 1704 in what is today Ghana, Amo was educated and taught for years in Europe. Considered one of the early African philosophers, he was really more a critic and reflection of European philosophical trends of his day. His insights into those trends were astute. His work hasn't received the depth of analysis of later African philosophers who have focused heavily on colonialism and socialism. 

Still, if you are interested in learning more about African philosophers, he's a good place to start.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 4, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Born circa 1704 in what is today Ghana, Amo was educated and taught for years in Europe. Considered one of the early African philosophers, he was really more a critic and reflection of European philosophical trends of his day. His insights into those trends were astute. His work hasn't received the depth of analysis of later African philosophers who have focused heavily on colonialism and socialism.
> 
> Still, if you are interested in learning more about African philosophers, he's a good place to start.


/----/ Did he philosophize why Africans live on the Savannah in either monsoon or drought and are always on the verge of starvation?


----------

